# What will you take with you?



## William Vermaak (23/3/17)

So I'm almost going on leave and was thinking what am I going to take with me? Interesting conversation point me thinks  

Let's set the stage: What mod and tank will you take with you? You can only take one of each. So let's see pics of your ultimate goto config and if you want the pitstop toolbox you will pack to survive such a long time away from your vape stash.

Mine is my old faithfull Alien with Exo XL tank.







Yes I've put it in the porn cat as I think there's going to be a couple of pics you need to send the kids to bed before zooming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anneries (23/3/17)

My goto is my Noisy Cricket V1 with Moonshot.

If I build high enough, 0.8ohms. I can get a days worth on my batteries. Charge all 4 while sleeping and ready to go in the morning.

But usually I just chuck everything in my vape bag and have options. Haha. If I cant take vape bag my EDC comes into play and I wear pants/jeans that will allow to carry at least 3 devices.
iCare mini in change pocket. iJust in left front pocket, next to wallet. iPower in right front pocket, with car key fob, and Noisy Cricket in Hand.

Damn. Just noticed I need to get other devices than eleaf. Have alot of i"Devices".

*** But in the spirit of this thread. I will take my NC and Moonshot combo. ***

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/17)

Two BB's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (24/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Two BB's!
> View attachment 89191
> View attachment 89192



Challenge was only one mod/one atty Rob. 

If going out for longer than just short errands my RTA of choice is a given, an Avocado 24, probably on the Minikin VGOD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

This white SL/LP Grand is my workhorse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

If it's out an about for a day I will most likely take my trusty istick50/SubtankMini combo




With a 14mg fruity menthol in there. 1.4 ohm custom 28g single coil. 12 Watts. 

On this setup a full tank will last me a day. The battery lasts about 3 tankfuls. 

It's funny because this setup was supposed to be my out and about setup that I didn't mind if it got damaged or lost etc. (Relatively cheap etc) Now it's so old that it's irreplaceable. Yet it keeps on going like a trooper. And I love it. So I have a conundrum. 

Would be a toss up between this and REO black. But REO black is just too valuable to me to lose so would probably stay at home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Challenge was only one mod/one atty Rob.



Ahhhh... in that case just one BB.


----------



## William Vermaak (24/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Two BB's!
> View attachment 89192


I'm seriously liking this blue one of yours.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/3/17)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 89195


Im more interested in that beer
Never seen it before, how does it taste?


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im more interested in that beer
> Never seen it before, how does it taste?


@SmokeyJoe , that beer is very nice. In Ladybrand here is a lot of Japanese guys living and I sourced that one, now for a case. If you are into home brew beers and ale's you would definitely love this.


----------



## Spydro (24/3/17)

Silver said:


> If it's out an about for a day I will most likely take my trusty istick50/SubtankMini combo
> 
> View attachment 89196
> 
> ...



Was a toss up for me too @Silver. I went with a "tank" as asked, and dual batts to see me thru more hours as my builds and vaping style eat them up pretty fast. But since I keep an AC/DC charger in my vehicle a dual batt mod wouldn't really be necessary. So one of the Reo p67/Kryten setups with plenty of extra joose, a second batt and the charger in tow could see me thru even overnight out and about's in style. I have no worries about losing vape gear, or it being taken away from me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/3/17)

Love that photo @Spydro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (24/3/17)

Silver said:


> Love that photo @Spydro



Thanks. These combos are rapidly becoming my all time favorite vape gear. I've loved the P67's since I first got them, but the Kryten's take them to what is my highest level of vaping pleasure yet from any of my gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

